# PAM 104 & 164 Price (brand new) in Malaysia/Singapore



## beaujarle (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,
After some research, have decided to make an acquisition of either a 104 or 164 brand new. Need your kind feedback of the price range to expect in Malaysia or Singapore. Thanks in advance.:thanks


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Current MSRP for these two pieces:

PAM104 (USD)6300 (GBP)3300 (EUR)4200

PAM164 (USD)6300 (GBP)3300 (EUR)4200


Not sure if there are any dealers in your area that are known to offer discounts....


----------



## explorer2 (Apr 8, 2007)

handwound said:


> Current MSRP for these two pieces:
> 
> PAM104 (USD)6300 (GBP)3300 (EUR)4200
> 
> ...


PAM 104 USD 5500 in Manila


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

hi,

Both can get around SGD8000 in Singapore, but may not be available.

kimsoon


----------



## Strandvaskeren (Nov 10, 2008)

handwound said:


> Current MSRP for these two pieces:
> 
> PAM104 (USD)6300 (GBP)3300 (EUR)4200
> 
> ...


With the current state of the GBP it's hard to imagine any UK dealers actually selling at those prices. If they do, we should all get our PAM's from the UK, it's a huge discount.

With the exchange rates of today, 3300 GBP = 4810 USD = 3758 EURO


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

I looked at a 164 and liked it. What is the difference between it and the 104?


----------



## explorer2 (Apr 8, 2007)

underpar said:


> I looked at a 164 and liked it. What is the difference between it and the 104?


The PAM 164 has a brushed case and polished bezel. The face is also different.









PAM 104 is all polished except for the back. Face is also different.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## beaujarle (Feb 2, 2009)

Well...couldn't find any BNIB 104/164...so I settled for a 111. Not regretting it at all....loving it more every second I look at it. And now....let the strap mania begin!!!!!:-d


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## beaujarle (Feb 2, 2009)

handwound said:


> Pics! Pics! Pics!


Not to disappoint...


----------



## watcher08 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quoted 104, 2 days back, K-series brand new at SGP $6900 after discount. Seems like prices has fallen alot :-( & i guess also partly due to new models of Pam releasing soon.


----------



## beaujarle (Feb 2, 2009)

watcher08 said:


> Quoted 104, 2 days back, K-series brand new at SGP $6900 after discount. Seems like prices has fallen alot :-( & i guess also partly due to new models of Pam releasing soon.


Price before or after discount? Where do I get PAMs in SIN? Thanks.


----------



## watcher08 (Feb 25, 2009)

beaujarle said:


> Price before or after discount? Where do I get PAMs in SIN? Thanks.


Bro, PM you already.


----------



## beaujarle (Feb 2, 2009)

watcher08 said:


> Bro, PM you already.


:thanks :-!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Great 111, beau!


----------



## Jonnwong (Dec 27, 2008)

watcher08 said:


> Quoted 104, 2 days back, K-series brand new at SGP $6900 after discount. Seems like prices has fallen alot :-( & i guess also partly due to new models of Pam releasing soon.


Bro i was quoted a 3 year old PAM 104 (in very good condition, i've seen and tried the actual item this afternoon) and the shop at Bangsar KL was quoting me price of RM16,000 after discount. It comes with the original box and a brand new brown original strap on the watch, but the other rubber strap is missing!
I have reserved the item and will be getting it tomorrow. SGP 6900 seems like a better deal since its new and still within warranty period? this item is given a year warranty by the shop.


----------



## joon (Apr 24, 2009)

i was quote brand new 104 at pavillion for RM17000+ on april


----------



## Jonnwong (Dec 27, 2008)

joon said:


> i was quote brand new 104 at pavillion for RM17000+ on april


thanks for the info joon!! last i checked with sincere at pavilion they dont have 104 available. Will try calling them tomorrow to find out!! is sincere the only AD at pavillion?


----------



## beaujarle (Feb 2, 2009)

Jonnwong said:


> thanks for the info joon!! last i checked with sincere at pavilion they dont have 104 available. Will try calling them tomorrow to find out!! is sincere the only AD at pavillion?


Check with the one in KLCC, speak to Ben. Got my 111 there for RM15xxx about 4 months backs.


----------



## Jonnwong (Dec 27, 2008)

beaujarle said:


> Check with the one in KLCC, speak to Ben. Got my 111 there for RM15xxx about 4 months backs.


Just called sincere at pavillion. the guy there says they have nothing except one piece of pam 251 and hes not even sure if they have anything coming next few weeks!!:-(
thanks for the piece of info bro!! will probably head down to bangsar to get my 104 shortly!:thanks


----------

